# Turnouts power/manual



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I am about to the point in my RR build that need to decide on how to operate my turnouts. I have 9 to operate some way. I have enough Atlas switches to work all the turnouts but not sure i want to use them. Just looking to see what you all are using for your turnout controllers. Manual or electric and what types they are. Are you happy with them and would you use them again or something else?


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am returning to the hobby from about 25 yrs ago. My old layout had many turnouts which were all powered. Some were not easy to reach so powering them was necessary. My current layout is a shelf layout focused on switching. With a width of 24 inches, all turnout are reachable. I decided to go all manual to give me more things to do as I picked up and set out cars.

Dr Bob


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hand throws for yards. Tortoise switch machines with push button control for mainlines and "hard to reach" turnouts. Tortoises are also addressable through JRMI.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Because of the Tortoise motor stall feature 
panel wiring is simplified. You can use
a DPDT switch, one side throws the points,
the other side controls panel lights.

I use a Capacitor Discharge Unit to throw
my Peco Twin coil turnouts. Yard panels 
use a diode matrix. Eacb yard track has ONE
button. You push that and all turnouts in
the route are set for your route. I do a lot
of switching and this feature makes things
easy.

Don


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well on my first layout I went all controlled switches on two panels. Since it was my first layout it took me quite awhile to figure out the wiring, there was 23 turnouts if I remember right. I did have problems with some sticking at times and losing connection so I was correcting them quite a bit. On my current layout (10'X14'x33") I went with all manual throws, 32 of them this time. I like them a lot better. I have only had a problem with just one, it was glue, so a little cleaning of the points and no problem since. I like the fact that I seem to have more control over operations and am moving around the layout rather than in one spot watching and hitting a toggle switch. I used the S202s from Caboose and colored the throw handles so I can see the position really easy and quick if I need to. 

David


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

on my first layout i made a panel, atlas snap switches, and a capacitive style power supply for the atlas factory solenoids... my second [current] layout has all two dozen or so turnouts relatively close to the fascia edges, and just caboose industries sprung ground throws, no targets or power feed to the frogs...works good for me ... i thought about redoing them with the power feed ground throws, but only one old RSO / Mehano 4-4-0 loco gave problems and adding power pickup to the tender was an easier 'fix' .. i'm okay with all manual and no desire to add lit signals or computer control ...i already have enough machinery that is electronically controlled .. cnc plasma cutter tables, tractors with gps autosteer .. and they all require additional maintinence ... so the 'hobby' stays low tech ..


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Caboose ground throws for the switch yard and easy to reach sidings, same reason as Dr Bob, keeps me more involved in operations.

Tortoise for the main lines and other hard to reach turnouts, put the control switches near the turnout to keep me involved. Also some Pieco twin coil (because I had them) on lesser used spurs.

I like to walk around the layout and operate things so no big control panel for me. 

Magic


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, I still don't know what I want to use myself. I may also do a combination of different types with my switches.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have all powered switches. One yard is two far away to reach, one is underground in a hill and the other is reachable but tight to not hit something else reaching for the throw. I have used a mix of machines. When possible I used the Tortoise machines. If the bracing in the table or other structure was in the way I used the Peco machines that attach to the bottom of the switch. In the storage yard that does not see much switching I used old Atlas machine because I had them and was cheep and they were hidden by buildings and cars stored closely together and I already had them from the prior layout.

A CDU is a great investment if you go with the switch machines that use a momentary control switch like the Atlas ones. A CDU is a capacitor that stores the energy and releases it in one burst when the switch is thrown. This avoids the switch being help open to long and overheating the making. It also allows the optimal amount of power to be sent each time. One unit can be used for the complete layout. They run about $25 but a burnt out machine is also about that.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to suggest that you take a look at servos from Tam Valley Depot. Very good little solution, and no more expensive than other switch motor solutions.

Plus their customer service / tech support is top notch. You usually get same day responses.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm using 751D toggle switch boards from Ken Stapleton in Canada
This is for a 3 wire double coiled turn out. He makes one for a single coiled turn out also.
Check out his webpage.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/Index.html


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MrMoos3

I studied this product from your link. Very interesting.

However, I'm not quite sure how you use it.

Is the lever switch a momentary Straight or Divert
or a typical 'this' or 'that' switch (SPST)?

Does the device provide Red or Green for both Straight
and divert panel lights that stay one until next time
turnout is thrown?

Don


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

DonR said:


> MrMoos3
> 
> I studied this product from your link. Very interesting.
> 
> ...


The toggle switch is a spdt momentary. And according to Ken the designer of the panel says that the leds will stay on for the throw position. He has all of that on his webpage.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This device sure would have improved my panels.


Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have some electrically controlled turnouts, but many are Caboose Industries ground throws. For the last yard on my layout which is at the rear of the layout I am using these manual controls. They are from Hump Yard Purveyence and sold in pairs, but only cost $9 each. They are cheaper and simpler than electrical controls.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Chet

Those are classics. I remember seeing a few real ones in our
little 'depot'. They were connected to the switches with
a system of levers and bars. Surely must have kept the
switchmen with healthy arms.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

These are great manual controllers. The sleeves are of a teflon material and the movement are very positive. I had used choke cables years ago for a couple of turnouts at the rear of the layout so as not to have to reach over scenery. Not only do these add a bit of interest to the layout, they end up being less expensive than a choke ot throttle cable.


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

Well I went ahead and ordered 10 of the caboose switches today. I plan to use some of them in my yard area and then I will think about the main line. Thanks for all the input here.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

Gwpapa said:


> Well I went ahead and ordered 10 of the caboose switches today. I plan to use some of them in my yard area and then I will think about the main line. Thanks for all the input here.


I'm using 5 of the Caboose #202S throws here....and I have more on the way!!
Using them for both Atlas and Peco turnouts in my 3 industry yard with no problems......!!
Good Luck!

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Buffalojoe (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey, great, I'm using both atlas and peco turnouts and I needed to know what caboose industries ground throws to get. 202s it is! Thanks so much!


----------

